# Au pair visa UAE for european



## annaingram17

Hi,

I wonder if anyone can help me. I have received a job offer for a nanny/house maid role in abu dhabi. however both myself & my employers are unsure of how my visa application works. The family are happy to sponsor me, my sponsor will be an australian national & both him and his wife are uae residents and have lived there for 5 years. I am a UK national. Has anyone been through this process and can help me?

Many thanks

Anna


----------



## busybee2

annaingram17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me. I have received a job offer for a nanny/house maid role in abu dhabi. however both myself & my employers are unsure of how my visa application works. The family are happy to sponsor me, my sponsor will be an australian national & both him and his wife are uae residents and have lived there for 5 years. I am a UK national. Has anyone been through this process and can help me?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Anna


hmmmm they dont have aupairs here.... its either a maid or a nanny maid being paid much much less than a nanny.... it doesnt matter how long they have lived here but i would think you would need to be a governor type visa/nanny and the only way they can be sure that they can sponsor you is for them to go and ask what to do at immigration.


----------



## annaingram17

Thank you, the family have been to immigration & been told I need to enter the country on an entry work permit visa as a housemaid. The family need to fill this application out so hopefully it all runs smoothly!:hippie:


----------



## busybee2

annaingram17 said:


> Thank you, the family have been to immigration & been told I need to enter the country on an entry work permit visa as a housemaid. The family need to fill this application out so hopefully it all runs smoothly!:hippie:


be careful tho classed as a housemaid have different rules to the expat visas. i wouldnt want to be classed as a housemaid if you are going to be a nanny or something like especially if you are a uk national. people do sponsor private tutors/governess type people but dont know the classification but it definately wouldnt be under housemaid.... especially if they are from oz it sounds like they are trying to do it on the cheap....! me personally wouldnt do it that way.. and lived here long long time.


----------

